# Dried up? Bagging up?



## Dee214 (May 28, 2022)

Hello,
It’s a rather long story, but I will try to just stick to the shorter side lol
This mare came into our care on May 8th from a woman who got her from a not so ideal situation.
To my knowledge food and water was always provided, but no human interaction, farrier or vet care and confined to a very very small pen for years.
She was kept with a 2 year old stud and her 3 year old daughter who was still nursing from her!
This daughter was weaned from her around April 8th.
She isn’t overly huge from a side view, but she is very wide. Being with a stud we are aware she could very well be bred.
She is extremely scared, skittish and jumpy, understandably. With some round pen work able I can now touch her and she allows us to halter her. I don’t want to stress her too much incase she is going to foal, but she’s had no vet care or farrier care in years (oddly enough her feet were the only ones not curled up out of the 3 minis) and needs it.
So now that’s I’m able to somewhat handle her I got a look at her utters. There is still a bag there. Not huge, but she did let me touch them to make sure they aren’t hard. They weren’t, so I’m not worried about mastitis, but I was able to get milk out. It was white. Not clear or sticky like colostrum.
Do you think this is from nursing her 3 year old? Shouldn’t she have dried up by now?
or would this be her bagging up? I just thought the milk would be sticky and clear.


----------

